# Overnighting on S/Market carpark in France



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Travelling to Spain in January, looking for some where to overnight at Druex , has anyone used S/Market car parks.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,we live in France ,these are ok ,but be prepared to be woken from around 5 am ,,better to use the forecourt of the maries office to be safe and sure ..regards Les


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant help with Dreux, although it's not a very nice place from what I have seen and heard...!

If you want a stop before that then try Pont de l'arche just south of Rouen.. There are 4 bays in a fairly new aire next to the river, free..
Or go past Chartes, down the N10 and head for Marboue, lovely free aire..

Both are in the campsite database and we use them regular.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11100

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4136


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you mean Dreux?

Nothing in the MHF database - you may be able to get on a quiet supermaket parking. But as always check out the area when you are looking round.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Parking on S/Market c/parks*

Thanks for all the replies,and I did mean Dreux, There is a big Cora s/market there and the fuel is always cheap.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Supermarket Parking*

Hi,

When in France earlier this year, one of the aires was in an Intermarche carpark.

There were designated spaces for motorhomes and one of the advantages were first in queue in morning for freshly baked baguettes.

The parking was free and jetons (2euro) could be obtained for using the borne.

There was also a fuel station available.

Can't remember exactly where but was in All the Aires guide.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We stopped at the Hyper-U just off the southern ring road to shop and buy fuel last summer (not to stay overnight). All I remember was that there didn't seem to be any oversized bays, so we ended up taking up two.

I certainly didn't see any notice saying motorhomes welcome (or similar) that you see at some French supermarkets, though we weren't planning on staying so I wasn't particularly looking.

As you leave the Hyper-U through the rear entrance, you go through a small industrial estate, which looks pretty quiet if you're immune to gas attack fever


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Over the 5+ years we have fulltimed we have found that most French supermarket carparks are good for an overnight stop. Just buy a couple of cakes and bread and park up. We have never been asked to move on. If you do not feel happy then you will have to move.

Most of the carparks are empty after 8pm. Enjoy your trip to Spain, we are in Benidorm for the winter.

steve & ann. -- teensvan


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Intermarche seem to be the only ones that have specific places marked out for MH's, but in general supermarket car-parks are no problem though as with all stopping places, if you don't feel comfortable, move on.

With regards to Dreux, we've driven through it many times but have never stopped there, having said that we've never heard any adverse comments about the town and if the need arose would have no worries about stopping there overnight.

We are heading towards Spain via Portugal in mid February and will probably use supermarket car-parks for o/n stops on our way down.

Enjoy a trouble free trip.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

There are good reports of Brezolles, 12m? west of Dreux in the village by the church. It's in the Aires book.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! bendog.

If you're coming down the N154 from Evreux, there's a good Service Area off the dual carriageway section near the "end' before you come to Nonancourt. (Similarly, if going "up" from Dreux, there's one in a slightly different location !)

Water and Loos always available out of season and all used by the truckers (and us) for overnighting - out of the way and quiet (avoiding refrigerated trucker !).

Enjoy the travels,

Brian.


----------

